# Brooklyn, NY



## SharonLPK (Mar 9, 2009)

I am totally unfamiliar with NY, etc. I noticed that there are a variety of possible stations around Brooklyn, which is where we will be staying (specifically by Prospect Park).

Which station would be best as far as taking a cab to the hotel? One in NY, or perhaps in NJ? Thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## RRrich (Mar 9, 2009)

Are you referring to Amtrak stations or New York Subway Stations?


----------



## AlanB (Mar 9, 2009)

If you're referring to Amtrak, then the only station that one should use for Brooklyn would be NYP, New York Penn. From there you'll have to hop on a subway to reach Brooklyn.

If you want subway info, then let me know.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Mar 9, 2009)

There is a really nice hotel called the Gateway Hilton, I think. It's in Newark, right over a pedestrian bridge from Newark Penn Station, which serves every single train that runs the corridor except, I think, one round trip Acela. It also connects to PATH, and the Newark City Subway and Light Rail. And it's a beautiful station to boot.

As for taking a Taxi, heaven forbid. New York is a walking city. Buy some Metrocards and do as the locals do. Walk. When its too far to walk, take a subway or bus. They are clean and very friendly in the City.


----------



## PRR 60 (Mar 9, 2009)

SharonLPK said:


> I am totally unfamiliar with NY, etc. I noticed that there are a variety of possible stations around Brooklyn, which is where we will be staying (specifically by Prospect Park).
> Which station would be best as far as taking a cab to the hotel? One in NY, or perhaps in NJ? Thanks for your suggestions!


Amtrak has only one stop in New York City - that's Penn Station in Midtown Manhattan. The best way to get from Penn Station to Brooklyn depends on how much luggage you have, how many will be traveling, and how comfortable you would be heading to your hotel on the subway.

The Subway is a a great way to get around New York, but maybe not if you have a ton of luggage. Also, getting from Penn Station to a station near your Brooklyn hotel may require a change of trains further complicating the trip (Prospect Park is a big park, so we would have to know a little more about your hotel to know for sure how you would have to use the subway). If there are two or more of you, taking a cab may be a decent option. Besides, having a New York cab ride can be an adventure in and of itself.

So, my vote for now would be to take a cab from Penn Station to your hotel, but I will defer to AlanB and our other New York experts for more definitive advice.


----------



## SharonLPK (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. Yes we would be coming into the Amtrak station with luggage... so probably a taxi would be the best bet. Is it extremely far to Brooklyn from there? Any guess-timate on cab fare?! Still deciding whether to plan for train or plane...


----------



## AlanB (Mar 10, 2009)

If I had to guess I'd say at least $25 before tip. But a lot depends on traffic and the time of day, as there are surcharges for rush hour and nights. Plus the more one is stopped in traffic, the higher the price.


----------

